
Sweeney Has No Proof of Evil Plan by Microsoft and He’s Not Up to Date on UWP - Pada
http://wccftech.com/sweeney-admits-theres-no-proof-of-evil-plan-by-microsoft-proves-hes-not-up-to-date-on-uwp-specifics/
======
Pada
Sorry for title change. The original was too long.

